# Fish, Frogs, Shrimp, Snails & Axolotl



## **louise** (Nov 10, 2010)

I'd just fed them all so the waters a bit kicked up. All the tanks are live planted. Since using Seachem Excel, the plants are growing at an amazing rate. The stems and carpet plans need trimming weekly. The only ones that aren't doing as well are the Amazon swords. The BN plecos are just rasping them to death :mf_dribble:

This one has a pair of blue dwarf gourami, some cardinal tetras plus a few long fin cory, ramshorn snails and a 2 BN plecos I'm growing out.




























This one has a male dwarf gourami, some lampeye killis and a few endlers that are constantly breeding! Also ramshorn snails, albino corys a few khuli loaches and again a couple of small BN plecos growing out.



















This tank is getting a black background and will look much better once it's added. This has a young koi angel fish, red platties, harlequin rasboras, honey gourami and again some corys, snails and some bigger BN plecos, one has just started getting his whiskers :flrt:




























My shrimp and snail tank. A mix of different colour shrimp which isn't ideal but I'm not breeding them for colour so it's not a problem. I just in some Repashy soilent green which they all go crazy for :gasp:




























I also have a small African Dwarf frog tank. It's got a normal and an albino in it but they were hiding so I'll get better pics later. The normal did pop out briefly. These frogs are so much fun. Wish I'd got them sooner.










Lastly, Charlie my male dirty lucy axolotl. Again, I'll have to get better pics later. He would not come out from his hiding spot. I'd fed him earlier so he knew there was nothing for him at this time :whip:


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Wow the tanks look lush and what a great selection of fish !!

I always loved Bristlenose plecs .. they’re so easy to sex 

A few years ago I had a pair of 5” Albino BN plecs .. .. then one day when I was having a good clean out I was moving the rocks around and vacuuming around them but only noticed too late that I’d hoovered up a batch of their EGGS !!

I was devastated..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## **louise** (Nov 10, 2010)

Zincubus said:


> Wow the tanks look lush and what a great selection of fish !!
> 
> I always loved Bristlenose plecs .. they’re so easy to sex
> 
> ...


Aww no, that sucks, literally! I've got caves in all my tanks so if any eggs do get laid, hopefully they'll be safe. Having said that, the tanks aren't big enough for hoards of plecos so I'd have to sell them/give them away.

Charlie the axolotl was out this morning. Hanging around on the java fern, as he often does. I'll get pics of his tank at some point but right now there's a bit of a diatom bloom so it looks a bit yucky :devil:

His tank is live planted and so far the plants are doing ok with the low light and low temps that the axolotl prefers.










The lighter colour frog was out this morning


----------



## **louise** (Nov 10, 2010)

Love his little derp face :flrt:


----------



## Tog (Mar 16, 2017)

Your tanks look great : victory:

The one with the Harlequins is similar to a setup I had a few years back. I kept Harelquins with Tetrazona barbs, ****** Loaches, Gold Nogget Pleco and a Flying Fox .... I miss that tank !

Best regards
L


----------

